# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: Τιμολογιακές Αλλαγές σε προγράμματα συμβολαίου Κινητής & Σταθερής Ιδιωτών

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
H WIND Ελλάς Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 17 Ιουλίου 2019, θα ισχύουν οι παρακάτω τιμολογιακές αλλαγές για όλους τους συνδρομητές σε εμπορικά & μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα συμβολαίου κινητής ιδιωτών.

Η χρέωση κλήσεων ομιλίας & βίντεο προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,009833€/δευτ σε 0,012€/δευτ. για τα εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα W 2GB, W 5GB & W Unlimited GB και τους αντίστοιχους συνδυασμούς τους σε WIND ONE.

Η χρέωση κλήσεων ομιλίας προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,59€/λεπτό σε 0,72€/λεπτό για τους συνδρομητές στα μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα WIND 1, WIND Flexy Zero, Q Συμβόλαιο.

Η χρέωση κλήσεων ομιλίας προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,59€/λεπτό σε 0,72€/λεπτό για τους συνδρομητές στα μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα WIND One S, WIND One M, WIND One L, WIND One XL και WIND One.

Η χρέωση κλήσεων ομιλίας προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,009833€/δευτ σε 0,012€/δευτ. για τους συνδρομητές στα λοιπά εμπορικά και μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα συμβολαίου & Καρτοσύνδεσης ιδιωτών.

Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένουν ως έχουν για τους συνδρομητές των παραπάνω προγραμμάτων. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Για τα μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα συμβολαίου κινητής ιδιωτών WIND 1, WIND Flexy Zero, Q Συμβόλαιο, WIND One S, WIND One M, WIND One L, WIND One XL και WIND One εφαρμόζεται ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης 60”, με βήμα χρέωσης τα 60”    Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα εμπορικά και μη εμπορικά συμβολαίου & Καρτοσύνδεσης ιδιωτών εφαρμόζεται ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης 60”, με βήμα χρέωσης το 1”

H χρέωση SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,1435€/SMS σε 0,28€/SMS στα μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα WIND One S, WIND One M, WIND One L, WIND One XL και WIND One.

Η χρέωση SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,1613€/SMS σε 0,28€/SMS για όλα τα εμπορικά και μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα συμβολαίου & Καρτοσύνδεσης ιδιωτών.

H χρέωση για κλήση προς τον Προσωπικό Τηλεφωνητή (122) για όλα τα εμπορικά & μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα συμβολαίου ιδιωτών, αυξάνεται από 0,353€/κλήση σε 0,50€/κλήση.

Το τέλος επανασύνδεσης μετά από προσωρινή φραγή λόγω ανεξόφλητου υπολοίπου αυξάνεται από 6,05€ στα 7€. Το τέλος επανασύνδεσης εφαρμόζεται μετά από κάθε επανασύνδεση έπειτα από φραγή λόγω ανεξόφλητου υπολοίπου. Η χρέωση θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον επόμενο λογαριασμό κινητής τηλεφωνίας που θα εκδίδεται όπως ισχύει και τώρα.

Από 26 Ιουνίου 2019, παύει η εμπορική διάθεση για τα παρακάτω εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πακέτα Mobile Internet, Λεπτών Ομιλίας & ανανέωσης υπολοίπου μέσω SMS με διάρκεια 20 ή 30 ημερών για συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου & Καρτοσύνδεσης ιδιωτών:

Πακέτο Giga Surf: 1GB Mobile Internet με κόστος 5,03€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

    Πακέτο Talk to ALL: 200’ προς όλους με κόστος 5,03€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

Πακέτο Επέκτασης 500MB Mobile Internet με κόστος 5,03€ και διάρκεια 20 ημέρες (για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)    Πακέτο Επέκτασης 100’ προς όλους με κόστος 5,03€ και διάρκεια 20 ημέρες

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)

    Πακέτο Επέκτασης 50’ προς όλους με κόστος 3,03€ και διάρκεια 20 ημέρες

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)

    Επιλογή επέκτασης υπολοίπου μέσω SMS κατά 5,05€ με χρέωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

Η διακοπή εμπορικής διάθεσής των ανωτέρω πακέτων ισχύει για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις από την ως άνω ημερομηνία, ενώ οι συνδρομητές που τα έχουν ενεργοποιήσει έως και την 18η Ιουνίου 2019, θα συνεχίζουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν έως τη λήξη τους ή μέχρι την εξάντληση των παροχών τους.

Από την ίδια ημερομηνία, θα ισχύει η εμπορική διάθεση για τα παρακάτω εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πακέτα Mobile Internet, Λεπτών Ομιλίας & ανανέωσης υπολοίπου μέσω SMS με διάρκεια 20 ή 30 ημερών για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου & Καρτοσύνδεσης ιδιωτών:

    Πακέτο Data2GB για 30 ημέρες με κόστος 6€

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

    Πακέτο 240’ προς όλους για 30 ημέρες με κόστος 6€

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

 Πακέτο 600MB για 20 ημέρες με κόστος 6€ (για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)    Πακέτο 120’ προς όλους για 20 ημέρες με κόστος 6€

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)

    Πακέτο 60’ προς όλους για 20 ημέρες με κόστος 4€

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα W/WIND to ALL & τους συνδυασμούς τους σε Triple Play/WIND ONE)

    Επιλογή επέκτασης υπολοίπου μέσω SMS κατά 6€ με χρέωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό

(για συνδρομητές στα προγράμματα WIND Καρτοσύνδεση)

Από 17 Ιουλίου 2019, θα ισχύουν οι παρακάτω τιμολογιακές αλλαγές για όλους τους συνδρομητές σε εμπορικά & μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα σταθερής συμβολαίου ιδιωτών.

 Η χρέωση ανά λεπτό κλήσης προς εθνικά σταθερά, μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,3255€ σε 0,41€.    Η χρέωση ανά λεπτό κλήσης προς εθνικά κινητά, μετά τη κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,7552€ σε 0,94€.    Η χρέωση ανά λεπτό κλήσης προς διεθνείς προορισμούς Ζώνης 1, 1β & σταθερούς διεθνείς προορισμούς Ζώνης 1α , μετά τη κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, αυξάνεται από 0,6640€ σε 0,8299€.

           Το βήμα χρέωσης 1’, που εφαρμόζεται για όλες τις παραπάνω κλήσεις, παραμένει ως έχει.

    Το τέλος επανασύνδεσης μετά από προσωρινή φραγή λόγω ανεξόφλητου υπολοίπου αυξάνεται από 5,21€ σε 7€ και εφαρμόζεται μετά από κάθε επανασύνδεση λόγω ανεξόφλητου υπολοίπου. Η χρέωση θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον επόμενο λογαριασμό σταθερής τηλεφωνίας που θα εκδίδεται, όπως ισχύει και μέχρι σήμερα.

Οι τιμές που αφορούν συνδρομητές σε συμβόλαια σταθερής ιδιωτών περιλαμβάνουν όλους τους αναλογούντες φόρους.

Οι τιμές που αφορούν συνδρομητές σε εταιρικά συμβόλαια κινητής & συμβόλαια κινητής ιδιωτών περιλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας που υπολογίζεται ως ποσοστό επί του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ: για μέχρι 50€ 12% / 50,01-100€ 15% / 100,01 -150€ 18% / 150,01€ και άνω 20%).

Οι συνδρομητές των αντίστοιχων προγραμμάτων που αναφέρονται ανωτέρω έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης τους αζημίως (εξαιρείται τυχόν επιδότηση συσκευής) εντός δύο μηνών από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής τους, σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στην σύμβαση και την κείμενη νομοθεσία.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.wind.gr, στο 13800 (με χρέωση 0,25€* /κλήση) ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων WIND.

*Η τιμή περιλαμβάνει Φ.Π.Α 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής / Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας.

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

